# Center console cup holders for rear passengers



## SilverE39 (May 13, 2003)

My ride: 2001 530i S/P Package

Anybody know if there is an aftermarket or stock cup holders (logical place would be the small tray below the vents in center console) for rear passengers? I've heard that the E39s use to have them for the '97-'00 models. True?

Thanks


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

SilverE39 said:


> My ride: 2001 530i S/P Package
> 
> Anybody know if there is an aftermarket or stock cup holders (logical place would be the small tray below the vents in center console) for rear passengers? I've heard that the E39s use to have them for the '97-'00 models. True?
> 
> Thanks


Try BMWTIPS.com they might have what youre looking for


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

*YES, standard equipment in earlier cars*

Go to your dealers parts dept, ask for the rear seat cup holder. They'll have a drawer full of them, since the always break. Should cost around $12.

Then get in your back seat, put your fingers inside your worthless "storage bin" and pull, it'll pop right out. The cup holder unit slides right in. Sure it's flimsy, but it will hold cans, small water bottles or kids sippy cups.

Mike


----------



## SilverE39 (May 13, 2003)

mottati said:


> Go to your dealers parts dept, ask for the rear seat cup holder. They'll have a drawer full of them, since the always break. Should cost around $12.
> 
> Then get in your back seat, put your fingers inside your worthless "storage bin" and pull, it'll pop right out. The cup holder unit slides right in. Sure it's flimsy, but it will hold cans, small water bottles or kids sippy cups.
> 
> Mike


Thanks, mottati.........will check out dealer. The wife's been complaining about no cup holders since she's always in the back with 1 kid and another on the way.


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

I've tried those in my 2003 530. They just fil loosley and don't click in place like the storage part does :dunno:


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

dkotanto said:


> I've tried those in my 2003 530. They just fil loosley and don't click in place like the storage part does :dunno:


It clicked in tightly to my wifes 02 525iT, right in place of the storage part. Not sure what's going on with yours, but i installed the same cupholders in my in-law's 02 525i and 02 530 as well. I've bee 3 for 3!
and they do snap right in, just as tightly as they are in my 98 528i
Mike


----------



## SilverE39 (May 13, 2003)

mottati said:


> It clicked in tightly to my wifes 02 525iT, right in place of the storage part. Not sure what's going on with yours, but i installed the same cupholders in my in-law's 02 525i and 02 530 as well. I've bee 3 for 3!
> and they do snap right in, just as tightly as they are in my 98 528i
> Mike


Mike:

I got the part (51 16 8 184 520) yesterday and it snaps in perfectly below the vents. The cost was $21. Looks great and thanks for the help.

Marcus


----------

